# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Tia

## anil1966

Hallo allemaal 

Wilde hier vragen of hier iemand bekend is met Tia ....ik heb deze gehad vier weken geleden ...

gr anita  :Wink:

----------

